# Weed control Trimec/2,4-D



## rpdranc (Apr 18, 2015)

I believe I definitely should not use 2,4-D after vines are planted in a couple weeks correct, but am I ok to spray between rows and in rows with Trimec right now? I treated rows last fall so I am weed free, but would like to treat grass between rows one more time before planting. Here is exact description...


I normally treat entire 12 acres of grass with this twice a year, should I stop after vines are planted or is it ok with no wind drift?? Thanks!!


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2015)

If you use that weed killer any time figure your vines will become stunted and die eventually. The problem with it is that it can form a gas cloud and that moves with any breeze and can settle on the whole vineyard. There is no way to control it. DO NOT USE ITAT ALL. It can kill vines thousands of feet away.


----------



## Sage (Apr 18, 2015)

NO, do NOT use it. Along with the above post, even dust off the ground will have enough to kill your vines!!


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 18, 2015)

Thank you!!! What is your advice on how to approach neighbors that use it? Obviously a kind please refrain , but lawfully can I stop them
?

Am I ok to use it one last time now before I plant?


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 18, 2015)

What would you reccomended I use to control weeds on remaining acreage with my sprayer that will not adversely effect vines? Once again thank you!!

As I treated rows last fall do you think vines will be effected when I plant them in couple weeks??


----------



## grapeman (Apr 18, 2015)

How many vines do you plan on planting? If it is just a dozen or so you will have a hard time forcing neighbors to stop using it, but if you have an acre or two and they kill your vines, they can be held liable for the damages. Stay civil and let them know of your concerns. A few bottles of wine as a peace offering helps (unless they don't drink at all).

What you spray depends on what you have to control and what the crops are. Can't be any help on specifics. Ask at your supplier and be certain to mention you have grapes so no 2,4-D.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 19, 2015)

Planting 200 vines, so yes just a small hobby area, but would still hate to lose vines after pretty significant amount of prep work and trellis expense.

I'll look into other options, I have a baseball field that requires weed control along with as I said another 10 acres of weed free grass I want to maintain.

Sorry my question still is, as Trimec has been used here for many years is my site destined for failure before I even begin? Guess I'll call the company.

Thanks


----------



## gaboy (Apr 19, 2015)

Could RoundUp not be used? Just avoid wind drift.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 19, 2015)

Yah I did use glyphosate to treat rows I'll be planting in to kill everything last fall. You are right I'll just use Round Up for grass with zero wind. Thanks

That 2,d-4 is some nasty stuff , now I see why it kills grapes- I think it is killing all my mature pine trees too!


----------



## spaniel (Apr 21, 2015)

2,4-D should not be killing pine trees. But it is lethal at very low doses to vines. My neighbor with a lawn business did me a "favor" last year and emptied his sprayer on part of my property frontage to kill the thistles...took out 3 vines weakened from the winter. Had a nice talk with him reminding him of the previous dozen conversations on the topic.

There IS some other spray I don't remember that was sold for lawn use to kill weeds and killed pine trees but I believe it was removed from the market a couple years ago. They neglected to test it on pine trees and the company ended up paying out huge settlements when people sprayed it on lawns and all their pine trees died. This happened to this same neighbor of mine, as he ended up killing trees on many clients' properties as well as 200 trees on his own he ended up with a 6-figure settlement.


----------



## jamesjr (Apr 21, 2015)

I also own a landscaping business and all I use is round up quick pro. 73.3 percent glycophsate ( or how ever u spell it ) lol any ways here in central fl that stuff WILL kill what ever its sprayed ON however ive been spraying before in tight beds of flowers shrubs etc. And managed to kill weeds 3 inches from the plant without harming the plant.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Spaniel! The amount of information kindly shared on this site is fantastic! Appreciate it.


----------



## rpdranc (Apr 22, 2015)

Jamesjr, thanks!!


----------

